# slow connection with atheros based wifi?

## purpler

first of all just to say hi as im new here and this is my first thread..

my problem is related to wireless connection..

namely: i simply isntalled gentoo and emerged wireless-tools,wpa_supplicant and his deps (madwifi-ng&tools)..

the thing is that ath0 interface is active but only after i do ifconfig 192.168.12.143 netmask 255.255.255.0 up && route add default gw 192.168.12.1..

after those commands connection is active but fairly good..it needs lots of time to load a simply page as google or gmail and has a terrible low upload..

the second thing is that im not sure i know how to load ath0 intrface via rc-update..

i walk trough several manuals but neither seems to work for me..

its dlink dwl G520 with atheros on it..can somebody hel pls

thnxx

----------

## phalcos

Do your logs say something? Is dmesg reporting any errors? Is it still slow when you use WEP encryption or (as for testing purposes) no encryption at all?

----------

## purpler

i dont use WEP nor i know what is that but for sure i didnt do anythng with that on any other distro..

thing is that wifi generaly works but terrible bad without any errors in dmesg..

is there any other way for working atheros card without wpa_supplicant and if somebody can point me to right direction pls..

----------

